# Anawbs Entries Due Soon



## wee stu (20/9/05)

Just a reminder to all interested brewers that entries in these year's ANAWBS competition close soon, on the 1st of October to be precise.

ANAWBS (The Australian National Wine and Beer Show) is in its 26th year, and can thus lay claim to being the longest continually running national amateur beer comp in the country. As previously announced, it is also the home for this year's Mash Paddle competition.

Entry forms, and full details can be found on the ANAWBS web site

The ANAWBS presentation will be held at the Regency College of TAFE in Adelaide on Sunday October 16, with beers being judged on Friday 7 and Sunday 9 October. Closing date for entries is 1 October 2005. 

Entries need to sent to: 

The ANAWBS Convener 
A.R. Black & Co. 
67 Nelson St, 
Stepney SA 5069. 

This is a genuinely open national competition, may the best beers win.


----------



## Kai (20/9/05)

I've got my entries here lined up and ready to take in stu, where they've been since I put my SABSOSA bottles in. Better get my butt into gear getting them in.


----------



## big d (20/9/05)

posted 2 brews the other day stu.an 80/- and an alt.both rather hurried so hopefully make the cut.either way will find out in a few weeks.

cheers
big d

ps awr the best foor the comp stu


----------



## Aaron (20/9/05)

I have a couple for you Stu. Just have to get around to getting my entries in.


----------



## Batz (21/9/05)

big d said:


> posted 2 brews the other day stu.an 80/- and an alt.both rather hurried so hopefully make the cut.either way will find out in a few weeks.
> 
> cheers
> big d
> ...




I sent an 80/-and Alt too big d , plus the Paddle of course , an Oktoberfest in there for good measure too

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/05)

Good luck fellas, hope you do well. I sent an Australian dark ale, English Pale, Czech Pilsner, Weizen, APA and a mash paddle.
The Mash paddle is all Powells malts, the caramalt is really nice.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Snow (21/9/05)

Yeah best of luck everybody!

I packed mine up last night and I'll send them off tomorrow. I've packed a Stout, a wit, a weizen, a tripel and the mash paddle (Aussie amber ale).

Cheers - Snow


----------



## wee stu (21/9/05)

Good to see the AHB interest, fellow brewers. 

And for those who haven't got on board yet, there is now one day less remaining to get your entries in!


----------



## Ross (24/9/05)

Sorry for being thick - but what's the Entry number on the entry form/labels?

& are Grolsh flip tops considered acceptable bottles?

& finally - what needs to be filled in under "special ingredients"?

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (24/9/05)

Surely someone from SA or who's entered the comp can give me an answer?


----------



## Batz (24/9/05)

Ross said:


> Sorry for being thick - but what's the Entry number on the entry form/labels?
> 
> & are Grolsh flip tops considered acceptable bottles?
> 
> ...




Ross
The way I see it
The entry number is yours, you number your entries 1,2,3 etc , this will correspond with your entry form and bottle.

Special ingredients seems straight forward to me...anything special , eg besides malt, hops etc...perhaps honey or fruit or something?

Grolish bottles?? Don't see why not

Batz


----------



## Ross (24/9/05)

Thanks Batz, makes sense, just didn't want to cock it up - our club had some of it's wines kicked out of the Qld comp, just for having the wrong colour caps - so a bit paranoid about getting it right...


----------



## wee stu (24/9/05)

Ross, I think Batz covered it very well. 

Grolsch bottle are certainly fine, although sadly non returnable. As our judging criteria indicate, we are most interested in the beer, the vessel it comes in is secondary. 

Best of luck in the comp.


----------



## Ross (24/9/05)

wee stu said:


> Ross, I think Batz covered it very well.
> 
> Grolsch bottle are certainly fine, although sadly non returnable. As our judging criteria indicate, we are most interested in the beer, the vessel it comes in is secondary.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the confirmation Stu.... :beer:


----------



## Ross (25/9/05)

Well got my entrys packed - An English bitter, Alt, Oktoberfest x 2 & APA, - on the coach tomorrow morning...

Best of luck to all AHB entrants :beer: 

Ross...


----------



## Batz (25/9/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Good luck fellas, hope you do well. I sent an Australian dark ale, English Pale, Czech Pilsner, Weizen, APA and a mash paddle.
> The Mash paddle is all Powells malts, the caramalt is really nice.
> 
> Cheers
> ...




Mine too is mostly Powells Andrew , bet our beers are similar , better have a swap

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/9/05)

Batz said:


> AndrewQLD said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck fellas, hope you do well. I sent an Australian dark ale, English Pale, Czech Pilsner, Weizen, APA and a mash paddle.
> ...



Sadly mine is all gone  but I will still try one of yours and let you know how similar it was :lol: . The powells caramalt is a really nice malt, 500g gave the beer only a slightly darker color but a nice caramel flavour and aroma that was not overpowering and was very clean, top stuff. I prefer it to crystal malt as it is not as toffee-like and is more subtle.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## big d (25/9/05)

yep good luck to all entrants.i will be very interested to see how well the ahb brewcrew go in this national comp.would be good to see any ahb place getters post there winning recipes for others to try.


cheers
big d


----------



## Tony (13/10/05)

it says on the site that the beers were judged a weel of so ago.

I guess they wont post results till after they have the formal presentation hey.

good luck all.


----------



## wee stu (13/10/05)

Presentation day is this Sunday, 16 October from 12 Noon. 

We hope to have full list of results up on the website no later than next Tuesday. Having said that, I am not in charge of the web page  .

However, after the presentations I look forward to being able to post at least a highlights listing of winners on AHB by Sunday night.


----------



## Tony (14/10/05)

ooooooooo

im all excited 

 

this is like xmas when i was a kid.

back when you really didnt know what you were going to get.

It could be good and it could be bad.

cheers


----------

